# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Connecticut Shooting

## Grand Jete

Anyone hear about this? I had no idea which section it belonged in, but it does leave me feeling very frustrated. And saddened. 

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/l...183498401.html

----------


## L

I'm so angry

----------


## Anteros

No, I hadn't watched any tv or been to any media sites today.   

Oh my goodness, this is just awful!  ::s: hock:

----------


## anonymid

Just an absolute nightmare. I cannot fathom what the parents of those kids must be going through.

----------


## Chantellabella

I just read what happened. I have no words. An elementary school? School shootings, public shootings need to stop. Why are these gunmen doing this?

----------


## CeCe

::(:

----------


## Marleywhite

::s: hock:

----------


## Harpuia

::(: 

I couldn't believe it myself.

----------


## Harpuia

Normally, people would struggle to find some rationale or reason as to why the shooter did it.  This is the first time I've seen nobody can figure out what was going through this guy's mind...

----------


## Sagan

What the hell is going on in this world. My god. What a damned tragedy.

----------


## FracturedMoonlight

My heart and prayers go out to the families and victims of this tragedy. It's very frustrating, terrifying, and sad. Not just for the ones gone, but all the children who now have to live with this trauma, forever embedded in their beings. My mom had the news on, and I couldn't watch the interviews. Obviously the kids are shaken up, why make them talk to the press? Ugh.

----------


## kc1895

I read some articles on the shooter Adam Lanza and his brother said he had a "personality disorder".  He was also reported to be a loner type and not associate with other kids when he was younger.  He fits the perfect profile of a sociopathic serial killer.

----------


## Coffee

This makes me SO ANGRY. I can't believe someone would do this, especially to children. What the hell is wrong with people! I don't care if he had a fucking personality disorder, I mean join the club... there's no excuse for this shit.

----------


## Sagan

I own several firearms and am for the second amendment for self defense. But Something has to be done. I don't know what exactly but this is sickening news. A sad day indeed.

----------


## Coffee

> I own several firearms and am for the second amendment for self defense. But Something has to be done. I don't know what exactly but this is sickening news. A sad day indeed.



I agree. I just read a story where a man in China wounded 22 children with a knife by slashing them. It's horrible, but as far as I'm aware, they aren't dead. The point is that crazy people are going to exist no matter what. They always have and they always will. but guns just make it too easy to inflict the maximum amount of damage possible.

On a different note, I'm not a vengeful person usually but in mass shootings, I'm always a bit disappointed when the killer takes the [BEEP] way out and kills themselves. I'd like them to face the consequences of their actions.

----------


## fetisha

this is like the 3rd or 4th shooting this year  ::(:  this is crazy!

----------


## Harpuia

Copycat syndrome.

Once one starts, it triggers a whole mess of them.  I call it opening Pandora's Box.

----------


## Ironman

*It's a mess.

Sure - we have the Benghazi incident and Obama doesn't flinch, yet this makes him shed a tear?  I'd be BAWLING in comparison.

----------


## cosmicrat

We need to start looking at why these gunmen are doing this. So sick and sad. But to be fair they're probably tortured souls.

----------


## WintersTale

It sounds like he had a mental illness, possibly was on the spectrum, and was quiet and shy. 

I know not all of us are like that, but it's pretty easy to understand why he didn't get help. Only the people who shout the loudest usually get help.

----------


## Harpuia

> I own several firearms and am for the second amendment for self defense. But Something has to be done. I don't know what exactly but this is sickening news. A sad day indeed.



We need to start full-on gun licenses before anyone will be allowed to carry a weapon.

----------


## WineKitty

> *It's a mess.
> 
> Sure - we have the Benghazi incident and Obama doesn't flinch, yet this makes him shed a tear?  I'd be BAWLING in comparison.




I think it's in extremely poor taste to try and politicize this.  20 young children were murdered.  Have some respect.

I don't know what the answer is but without dispute, mass gun shootings are on the rise at a frightening rate.   Everyone seems to be at odds on how to approach this issue.

----------


## Rawr

Yes. </3

I was hugging my 2 year old sister tightly in my arms when I saw it on the News.

----------


## kc1895

> It sounds like he had a mental illness, possibly was on the spectrum, and was quiet and shy. 
> 
> I know not all of us are like that, but it's pretty easy to understand why he didn't get help. Only the people who shout the loudest usually get help.



I agree.  My therapist and I were talking about how people who seek help are often in better shape than those who don't seek help.  There's been a trend in the past decade of young men fitting the profile of loners, disconnected from society who have gone on these senseless massacres.  In many of these cases though, the shooter did seek help from therapists (Columbine, Virginia Tech, Aurora), but it was obviously not effective for them.  They are sadly no longer isolated incidences, but a societal problem.

----------


## WintersTale

Everyone needs therapy. But especially those who are crying out for help. This person needed it, because apparently he wasn't chewing up the world...the world was chewing him up. And he didn't know how to deal with it.

----------

